# New Arrival



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi All.

This just arrived, a nice Waltham Riverside Maximus 23j crown set, in a 14k hunter case in good condition.

I wonder if there's any significance to the 6-pointed star on the inside of the case?

Aaron


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't help with the star Aaron but I can tell you something you already know - that's a fine looking watch you have there - congratulations.

John


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you know I have never even so much as contemplated a pocket watch before, but that Waltham of yours... well, it's pretty good, I'll say that much.

Actually, it's a lot more than good, and that movement looks superb.

Interesting - er, and quite long - thread on the NAWCC forum about these, discovered entirely because I looked up your pocket watch on the net and found it.









cheers,

Howie


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a Star of David. I wonder if it has any Jewish significance?


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Do you know I have never even so much as contemplated a pocket watch before, but that Waltham of yours... well, it's pretty good, I'll say that much.
> 
> Actually, it's a lot more than good, and that movement looks superb.
> 
> ...


Hi Howie -

My experience is almost identical to yours. The movements on some of these pocket watches are just gorgeous. The damaskeening, gold jewel settings, and the size that really lets you enjoy it without a maginfying glass.

I never really considered wearing one until I couldn't resist the beauty of this watch. Shangas gave me some great hints on how to use a pocket watch with modern clothing. Thanks Shangas!

Aaron


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Aaron.

It is a simply DAZZLING pocket watch which you MUST wear. Glad I could help you with that. I think it's a great great GREAT pity that people have excellent pocket watches which are never worn...I buck that trend and wear them.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Shangas said:


> Aaron.
> 
> It is a simply DAZZLING pocket watch which you MUST wear. Glad I could help you with that. I think it's a great great GREAT pity that people have excellent pocket watches which are never worn...I buck that trend and wear them.


Thanks Shangas.  I'm planning on wearing it as soon as I can get it overhauled and I get a clip to keep it safe from falling out of my pocket.

I took some additional pictures in strong directional lighting that show off the damaskeening of the movement.

Aaron


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A true thing of beauty, Aaron.

Honestly, I'm not much of a hunter-case watch person, but this might just sway me.


----------



## Jim Carroll (Dec 27, 2005)

Aaron,

I'm not sure about the star, The case was made by the Brooklyn Watch Case Co.

Here is a link http://mb.nawcc.org/showwiki.php?title=Brooklyn+Watch+Case+Co&&highlight=brooklyn#post373080

Hope this Helps


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi. Looks to me like the Jewish Star of Gavid and with the 14k inside it could be a hallmark. Whatever it means if I am wrong that is a stellar watch. Enjoy


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi again Aaron. Sorry about my mistyping. That should be Star of David


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Actaurus said:


> Hi again Aaron. Sorry about my mistyping. That should be Star of David


Thanks for the info on the Star of David. That's a Jewish religious symbol, and it seems strange to me that it would be on a watch case.

Aaron


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Shangas said:


> A true thing of beauty, Aaron.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not much of a hunter-case watch person, but this might just sway me.


The Maximus also came in open face cases. I bought this for the movement, though, not the case. 

Aaron


----------

